# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Best act on the CMA's last night -- Chris Stapleton and Justin Timberlake

## JEK



----------


## MIke R

..it was good but  Meloncamp  and Urban doing Pink Houses was better

----------


## MIke R

Stapleton is awesome...Tennesee Whiskey is such a great song

----------


## JEK

> ..it was good but  Meloncamp  and Urban doing Pink Houses was better

----------

